# Best & Worst Dressed: Oscars 2008



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2008)

*Anne Hathaway*
_The Devil Wears Prada_ star looked like she stepped out of the pages of *Runway *magazine in this Marchesa dress. The asymmetrical draped gown with floral shoulder and waist detail was quite elegant. We also loved her swept back ponytail. It was one of our favorite hairstyles of the night.




*Men in Black*
There has finally been a return to old Hollywood glamour. Whether a nominee (George Clooney), presenter (Patrick Dempsey) or spectator (Sean Combs) the film industry's hottest male stars were all on our best dressed list for wearing the classic black tuxedo with bowtie.




*Heidi Klum*
_The Project Runway_ host looked stunning in this one-of-a-kind silk taffeta Galliano gown. Ms. Klum is donating the dress to The Heart Truth Campaign to raise money, and awareness, of heart disease in women. Visit MyCokeRewards.com to enter.




*Tilda Swinton*
We think the Michael Clayton star tried to make her own Oscar gown and either ran out of time or fabric. Her draped, one-sleeve dress is at the bottom of our list, but Ms. Swinton wins the award for best accessory: an Oscar for Best Supporting Actress.




*Renee Zellweger*
Presenter Renee Zellweger sparkled in this Carolina Herrera gown. We just loved her floor-length dress, but we did not love her cropped hairstyle. And we don't think the Oscar winner was so sure of it herself because, she kept playing with her new short 'do as she made her way into the Kodak Theatre.




*Marion Cotillard*
We're sure last night's Best Actress winner is still floating on Cloud 9, and won't care too much that we put her on our worst dressed list. We think Ms. Cotillard is a _Little Mermaid_ fan because that's what her Jean-Paul Gaultier gown reminded us of. We did however like her Daniel Swarovski bag.




*Ellen Page*
I know the _Juno_ star is an understated dresser, but come on, this is the Oscars. While Miss Page may have been inspired by the Flapper Era, this black gown did not inspire us. AND the Best Actress nominee looked less than thrilled to be on the red carpet. While this dress made our worst dressed list, _Juno _did make our list of best movies of 2007.




*Jennifer Hudson*
While this Oscar winning _Dream Girl_ looked much better than she did at last year's Academy Awards, we don't love her dress. The white looks gorgeous and we are fans of the snakeskin trim, but the _American Idol_ alum looked like she wasn't getting the support she really needed. Sorry Miss Hudson, we had hoped playing Carrie's assistant in the upcoming _Sex &amp; the City_ movie would have put you in the winner's circle this year.




*Cameron Diaz*
There was something about this dress that we didn't like. It was pleated and draped and looked like it needed to be steamed again. While the very light shade of pink perfectly complimented Miss Diaz's coloring, we think a little more jewelry might have put this dress on the best dressed list instead of in the maybe column.




*Amy Adams*
The _Enchanted _star looked amazing in this dark green Proenza Schouler strapless gown. While she admitted that her gold mesh antique bag was just for show, we think it wins the award for Best Fashion Accessory.




*Jennifer Garner*
While we didn't love her messy bed-head hair, we LOVED Mrs. Affleck's stunning black gown. The mermaid silhouette featured tiny black pleats and a hemline and tail full of ruffles. It was the perfect choice for the red carpet.
*



*
*Amy Ryan*
Supporting Actress Nominee, Amy Ryan, played it safe on the red carpet. This first-time nominee wore a navy, asymmetrical, floor-length Calvin Klein gown. While we weren't fans of her accessories, we thought her gown was understated and elegant.




*Jessica Alba*
The very pregnant Jessica Alba just glowed in this plum empire waist gown by Marchesa. As one of a handful of moms-to-be in the audience â€” Nicole Kidman and Cate Blanchett were also in attendance â€” we think this expecting mom wins the award for Best Oscar Maternity Dress.




Pictured here: We think Best Actress nominee, Laura Linney, looked lovely in this plum floor-length gown by Michael Kors.&lt;/STRONG&gt;
Source


----------



## fawp (Mar 30, 2008)

There were some gorgeous dresses this year!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 30, 2008)

Anne's gown is gorgeous! So is Jennifer Garner's!

I liked Heidi's too, but I don't like her so much...


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 30, 2008)

I love Cameron Diaz's dress &lt;3


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2008)

so many gorgeoud dresses. To be honest, everyone raved about Anne Hathaway but i didn't really like it. Much preferred Heidi Klum's.

I don't think anyone looked TOO Bad this year, I 've seen much worse years in the past with really really awful outfits, lol


----------



## Karren (Mar 31, 2008)

I just love Heidi Klum's dress!! and Renee's and Cameron's too!! But wtf is with the tent look of Tilda Swinton?? And Marion Cotillard's merdaid dress... that's just weird!! Do like Laura Linney's dress though it looks black and not plum in the photo...


----------



## Anthea (Mar 31, 2008)

There were some lovely gowns there, I usualy love wht Ann Hathaway has to wear but I'm with Rosie, I didn't like it. I did love the colour and style of Amy adams dress, just love that rich dark green.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 31, 2008)

My top picks are the Marchesa gowns worn by Anne Hathaway and Jessica Alba and Renee Zellweger's Carolina Herrera gown.


----------

